# Giò Stajano



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2014)

Molto meglio di un ansiolitico, di Franco Capacchione

Nipote di un gerarca fascista, famiglia salentina fascoltosa, Gioacchino Stajano avrebbe avuto le carte in regola per trascorrere una vita da tranquillo borghese. Ma da giovanissimo adocchia gli uomini e non se ne fa problema (si parla di anni 40). Anzi. Gioacchino diventa Giò, scopre Roma e le sue dolcezze, diventa protagonista delle notti capitoline (e interpreta se stesso ne La dolce vita) va a Casablanca (zac!) negli anni 80, fa il giornaliasta per testate come "Men", si inventa rubriche di gran successo come Il salotto di Oscar W (la prima volta che i froci d'Italia hanno una rubrica di posta tutta per loro su un giornale). Poi il ritiro a vita privata, la pittura, la conversione al cattolicesimo e vabbè. Resta una vita molto vissuta, raccontata con garbo d'altri tempi in questo libro-oi ntervista curato da Willy Vaira. Per chi fatica a venire a patti con la propria identità, molto meglio di un ansiolitico. Lo pubblica Manni, casa editrice salentina che già qualche mese fa stampò una divertente raccolta di scritti e fumetti, Gay Everyday.



Giò Stajano è uno di quei personaggi la cui vita potrebbe riempire decine di libri: nipote del segretario del Partito nazionale fascista, Giò diventa famoso negli anni della Dolce Vita come uno dei pochi gay visibili degli ambienti della Roma godereccia, partecipa ai film di vari registi (tra cui Fellini), anima le notti dei night club, riempie di proprie immagini le pagine dei rotocalchi. Fino al viaggio a Casablanca in cui realizza il cambiamento di sesso: comincia un periodo di eccessi in cui Giò non rinuncia nemmeno alla prostituzione o al porno, pur continuando a frequentare il mondo dello spettacolo, della cultura e della politica. A un certo punto qualcosa si rompe: questa trans insolita e spregiudicata passa un lungo periodo rinchiusa in un convento e ne esce solo per ritirarsi a condurre una vita privata nel natio Salento. È qui che Willy Vaira l’ha raggiunta per farsi raccontare la sua storia che riferisce in questo libro godibile in cui è presente una parte della storia del costume italiano. 
17/07/2007 - L’Unità
Stajano, scandalo trans ai tempi della dolce vita, di a.s. Laddor

Giò Stajano, pittore, giornalista, scrittore, attore, fu Adamo omo pubblico nel paradiso terrestre dell’Italietta borghese anni Cinquanta «ipocrita e farisaica», tra boom e dolce vita. Stajano fu anche persona transessuale dichiarata e finalmente Eva operata – nel 1982 a Casablanca – tra le prime a mostrarsi. Anticipatore del vivere entrambe le condizioni di «capovolgimento» della norma in totale visibilità, nell’essere il «diverso» che dettava moda, e nell’ottenere uno spazio gay sul settimanale “Men” nel 1969. Rivelò infine nei suoi «scandalosi» libri sequestrati e bruciati le inconfessabili pulsioni di politici sportivi attori e potenti.
Con brillante delicata ironia «raro pezzo di barocco che a meraviglia si incastra con i fregi e gli stucchi delle cittadine del Salento» – nacque a Sannicola 75 anni fa – Giò si narra a Willy Vaira cominciando dall’infanzia e dalla invadente personalità del nonno opposta alla propria: il gerarca Achille Starace maschilista di regime. La interessantissima testimonianza affettuosamente raccolta in Pubblici scandali e private virtù si conclude con un altro «capovolgimento» non definitivo: il ritiro in convento come suora laica. Nei suoi «pubblici scandali», la «privata virtù» di Giò consistette nell’essere sé, senza valenze politiche, convinto che pagassero la dolcezza, la singolarità sottile, e non i «ghetti» dei collettivi coi «bollettini per soli soci» nati molto tempo dopo, nel 1971, come ricorda Piero Manni nella prefazione.
Fu tuttavia disarmante dissacratore dei palazzi. Come quando con «zia Vincenza» cioè l’onorevole Cicerone – una pre/Luxuria solita giungere in parlamento incipriata e profumatissima tanto che Giulio Andreotti la riconosceva olfattivamente – si presentarono «en travesti» alla caserma per la visita di leva, sconvolgendo tutti e conquistando il congedo immediato. Anche oggi Stajano colpisce con grazia: ad un turbato onorevole Bottiglione bacchettato omofono dal parlamento di Bruxelles chiese scusa per avergli fatto perdere la poltrona, a nome anche degli altri «diversi» – e tra l’ironia generale.
Attento tanto da soffrire su di sé, rinato donna, la condizione del sesso acquisito, Stajano interpreta «favolosamente» una vita da palcoscenico nell’epoca che precede la politicizzazione e i drammi del movimento. 

01/10/2007 - Il Brigante
Pionieri, di Antonio Mocciola
Il titolo è tutto un programma: Pubblici scandali e private virtù, e il sottotitolo spiegameglio: Dalla Dolce Vita al convento. Così si presenta il libroche Willy Vaira dedica a GiòStajano, il primo transessuale d'Italia. Dall'infanzia salentinaall'ombra di nonno AchilleStarace, segretario del Partito Nazionale Fascista, fino ai vizi e agli stravizi romani, conditi da amori strazianti e suicidi falliti, passando per un cambio di sessonel 1982, e per concludersi con ilrichiamo della foresta, ovvero ilritorno in Puglia, con notevoleestro pittorico e inusitati slancimistici. Vaira scrive con trattoamorevole e divertito, la Stajanosi sbizzarrisce in ricordi piccanti,momenti di tenerezza ed ironiadiffusa. E così il libro scorre piacevolissimo,senza neanche sfiorarel'agiografia né tantomeno ilmoralismo. Un personaggioconosciuto, certo, ma non forsequanto la sua statura meriterebbe, visti i notevoli intuiti quasi pionieristici in temadi diritti delle minoranze e il coraggio dimostrato nell'affrontare l'opinione dei “benpensanti”. L'Italia di allora non era pronta, l'Italia di oggi neppure. 

16/03/2008 - www.ilsensodellavita.tv
La storia

“Ho aperto io le porte agli omosessuali. Sono stato il primo omosessuale dichiarato in Italia”. Maria Gioacchina Stajano è anche un precursore; è stato uomo si è operato ed è diventata donna in un periodo in cui questa trasformazione era vista come un’utopia, un vero scandalo. Ma Giò Stajano non è e non è stato solo questo. E’ anche il coraggio che si fa uomo e donna al contempo. Un’icona di un lungo e largo periodo italiano. La sua vita non è una storia ma un tracciato storico dell’Italia degli ultimi 50 e passa anni. A suo dire “si è ritirata dal mondo 10 anni fa”. Attualmente vive a San Nicola nel paese natio in Salento. Ha abbandonato tutto ciò che per lei aveva senso (scandali, trasgressione, tendenza, mondanità????) per “rinascere nella luce”. Giovanissimo, andò a Roma all’università????, ma era più affascinato dal richiamo artistico di via Margutta. Conobbe De Chirico, Moravia, Guttuso e altre personalità???? di quell’epoca. Lei ,che era tra l’altro nipote del gerarca fascista Achille Storace, sconvolse negli anni 50 quando dichiarò la sua omosessualità????. “Mi ero stancato di fingere che mi piacessero le ragazze”confessa in studio. Rampollo di una famigli fascista, ma consapevolmente omosessuale decise di mettere in piazza se stesso. Aspirava al successo, ma il suo era anche un forte segno di ribellione. Faceva parte di una cerchia di persone estrose, creativi e artisti. Nel libro di Willy Vaira, Pubblici scandali e private virtù. Dalla Dolce Vita al Convento Manni Editore ( Lecce 2007) sono raccontate con lucida precisione, avvincente tensione e appassionante realismo tutti gli aneddoti della sua vita; come quando con Novella Parigini (stilista) e una sua modella nell’estate del 59 prendevamo accordo coi paparazzi per apparire e far vendere le fotografie di un bagno in notturna nella fontana di piazza di Spagna. In quegli anni conobbe Federico Fellini, il quale prese spunto dal gesto di Stajiano per girare il celebre bagno della Ekberg nella Fontana di Trevi. “Federico aveva l’abitudine di deformare i personaggi, ma io avevo avuto un’educazione seria e non ero in grado di fare quello che voleva lui -Confida la Stajano- Quindi feci parte solo di una sequenza del suo film, non me la sentivo d’interpretarmi in quel modo parodistico in cui Federico mi vedeva”. In quegli anni, Giò Stajano era provocatore, pittore, scrittore, giornalista e attore. Ha fatto nascere il gossip. Ha fatto parlare e scrivere di scandali. Poi in a seguire la grande decisione di operarsi. “Ho sempre avuto un conflitto d’identita' di genere- ammette la Stajano- Avevo sempre sperato che la natura avesse preparato un modo per risolvere il conflitto. Presi l’aereo e andai a Casablanca in clinica e divenni donna. Poi mi resi conto che è più faticoso essere donna che omosessuale, a causa delle giarrettiere, del vestirsi, truccarsi e tante altre cose. Da bambini, le femminucce gia' sapevano che avrebbero dovuto dedicare tempo ed energia per curarsi l’estetica e per diventare donne. Io da bambino sapevo solo che dovevo essere figlio della lupa. Poi però notai alcuni vantaggi: essendo donna, non pagavo più gli uomini che mi interessavano, ma misi un annuncio sul Messaggero e cominciai a farmi pagare dagli uomini”. Esilarante è il racconto (in video nel sito) della rapina dei gioielli da parte di un cliente-malfattore che quando scopre che si tratta di bigiotteria chiede alla Stajano di consumare un rapporto sessuale; la risposta è accondiscendente, ma con sincera confessione all’uomo che anche sotto veste avrebbe trovato bigiotteria. A quel punto, pur di dare al malcapitato rapinatore qualcosa di autentico Gioacchina decide di offrirgi un piatto di spaghetti. La sua vita, cambia definitivamente nel momento in cui si mette in testa di realizzare l’ennesima provocazione: prendere i voti e diventare suora presso le suore del sacro cuore. Ma dopo avere vissuto per tre mesi una dimensione spirituale, mai avvicinata così profondamente, alla vigilia del prendere i voti, confessa tutto alla madre superiora, la quale la rassicura e la accoglie con cristiana carita'. La Stajano, a questo punto, non si sente più blasfema, ma scopre e vive tutta la sua esistenza in piena fede. L’ennesima rivoluzione di una vita vissuta continuamente in trasformazione, ma con un punto fermo indissolubile: il coraggio di vivere sempre intensamente.


----------

